# battery which one



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi im in need if a new battery for my 03 225 quattro can anyone recommend one to me

Cheers

Charles


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Is this the correct one

http://www.varta-automotive.com/index.php?id=43

Although the terminal positions seem to be the other way round


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Varta Silver Dynamic - 563 400 061 3162 or short code D15 is what I stuck in my 225 

Ordered from: http://www.tayna.co.uk/Type-027-Varta-S ... P3190.html

Delivered next day... 

amiTT


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Cheers amiTT thanks for that

Charles


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

I have an original battery in mine. Just wondering if the whole tuning-batteries-thing is bogus or not. In short, will changing to one of those high-performance batteries do anything or not? Sorry for hijack.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

My original battery being 6 years old needed to be changed as I managed to kill it 3 times in one weekend... Performance batteries help when you have lots of extras which have higher electrical needs. I have found my stereo to not dim when the bass is thumping from my sub since chaning the battery, so that must mean something?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Varta Silver Dynamic for me too... nothing more is needed, though I hear a battery conditioner is a good buy


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, but what about engine performance and all that jazz? Will the car run smoother/better with a performance battery on a regular setup? Sorry for hijack, yet again.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stoffi, No will make no difference to performance, battery will just have more capacity, so should hold charge longer in cold weather, when more accessories, heated seat, rear demisters etc. are in use during short journeys.
H.


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

thx!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> Varta Silver Dynamic for me too...


Me too.


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

just to be different fitted a Bosch S4005 to my 52 plate 225 in May 08 
no problems seems to be ok


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

My cars had a citroen battery in it since I bought it, never any probs with it whatsoever!


----------



## fishchicken (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My battery wouldn't start a few days ago and even though I charged it up using my partner's car last night it wouldn't start again today... So I'm guessing I'll need a new battery.

Can anyone suggest a decent but cheap battery that will fit the MK1 roadster (from reading other threads there needs to be some sort of anti-slip notch?) everything in the car is oem so no need for anything fancy. Either in store or for online delivery?

I am a member of Costco but can't seen any batteries on their website as mentioned elsewhere.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## axe1986 (Oct 24, 2014)

fishchicken said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My battery wouldn't start a few days ago and even though I charged it up using my partner's car last night it wouldn't start again today... So I'm guessing I'll need a new battery.
> 
> ...


Costco has the Bosch S5 for less than £50 before Xmas in birmingham store, also Tanya Batteries has the Varta Silver Dynamic for around £45 with the Promo code D2BOYS for extra 5% off.


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

My roadster fitted a Varta Silver Dynamic 027 (D15) Car Battery.
. Around 55 delivered on ebay, need to cut the little notch using a dremel or hacksaw which is fairly easy (without cutting into case causing a leak )
Only way around not cutting is an oem battery for $$$ Other options is a standard battery if that size from Vw under quantum brand which will be fine also, but again you will have to cut the notch out.


----------



## fishchicken (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'm at Costco now and they're suggesting a Bosch s4005, any good?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

fishchicken said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, I'm at Costco now and they're suggesting a Bosch s4005, any good?


Hi, I thought the Bosch S4 was 027/D15
Hoggy.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

fishchicken said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, I'm at Costco now and they're suggesting a Bosch s4005, any good?


Have they got the S5 005 ?

Bosch S5 005 is the same as the Varta D15.

S4 005 is a lower spec.

Get the S5 if you can.


----------



## Donay (Sep 30, 2013)

http://www.optimabatteries.com/en-us/shop/yellowtop I went with this deep cycle battery being that my roadster stays inside for the winter.There abouts 80 usd less on ebay.


----------



## axe1986 (Oct 24, 2014)

gvij said:


> My roadster fitted a Varta Silver Dynamic 027 (D15) Car Battery.
> . Around 55 delivered on ebay, need to cut the little notch using a dremel or hacksaw which is fairly easy (without cutting into case causing a leak )
> Only way around not cutting is an oem battery for $$$ Other options is a standard battery if that size from Vw under quantum brand which will be fine also, but again you will have to cut the notch out.


Is the TTR different to the TTC i have that battery I'm my TTC and it fitted without modification? (genuinely interested not saying its wrong)


----------



## fishchicken (Aug 18, 2013)

I just bought the s4 one that was at Costco, because if it was wrong they'd have exchanged it... Works and fits fine!


----------



## Mark-TT (Mar 29, 2014)

My battery has decided to die now too so looking to be different again and buy this one: https://unipartautostore.com/unipart-60 ... ttery.html. I see some of you are picking a battery that is slightly beefier but that's just what it recommends for the Audi TT 1.8T. There's a Unipart shop locally so ideal really as I can pop over tomorrow.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Mark-TT said:


> My battery has decided to die now too so looking to be different again and buy this one: https://unipartautostore.com/unipart-60 ... ttery.html. I see some of you are picking a battery that is slightly beefier but that's just what it recommends for the Audi TT 1.8T. There's a Unipart shop locally so ideal really as I can pop over tomorrow.


Hi, Correct part No., but a Bosch or Varta is a better buy, but I wouldn't expect Unipart to stock it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mark-TT (Mar 29, 2014)

I decided to go for the Bosch S5 in the end. Nice and easy to install.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

hi, digging an old topic.

Need to change the battery of my 01' 225 BAM.
which one would you suggest?


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

napostolidis said:


> hi, digging an old topic.
> 
> Need to change the battery of my 01' 225 BAM.
> which one would you suggest?


Called an Audi garage today and told me EUR 144 (GBP 125) for genuine battery, part No. is 000915105DE
Does this offer anything more? or is it more compatible?

So in a few words, genuine battery replacement or varta/bosch/etc?


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

The OE one is probably a Varta battery. The Silver Dynamic is the same as the OE spec.
I would go for a Varta D15, A lot less money than Audi want and it's the same battery.

https://www.tayna.co.uk/car-batteries/varta/d15/


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

1) will the fitting be easy on Varta D15 (or D52) ? same fitting as OEM ?

2) do you think the Varta D52 (AGM version) is something i should check?


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

There is mention in this thread previously of having to dremel a D15 battery to fit it. I can't understand why you would need to do that as the OE battery and a D15 Varta are both 027 batteries.
The OE battery that Audi will sell you, you can see this one is a Varta




Look at at Varta D15 and the base mounting is the same.
No point in paying twice the money to get an AGM battery if your car doesn't have stop start or similar requirements.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

desertstorm said:


> There is mention in this thread previously of having to dremel a D15 battery to fit it. I can't understand why you would need to do that as the OE battery and a D15 Varta are both 027 batteries.


exactly, that's why i'm asking about the fitting


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

also, do i need to do any configurations after a battery replacement?

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... eplacement


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

napostolidis said:


> also, do i need to do any configurations after a battery replacement?


You'll need the code for the radio and you may need to do a window reset.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

so no need for coding via VDCS?



napostolidis said:


> also, do i need to do any configurations after a battery replacement?
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... eplacement


so the above link and video does not apply for Audi TT 8N ?


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

napostolidis said:


> so no need for coding via VDCS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cars with Stop-Start tech have battery monitoring.
The TT doesn't have stop-start....


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

David C said:


> napostolidis said:
> 
> 
> > so no need for coding via VDCS?
> ...


thank you!


----------

